
Canonical offers 'Chuck Norris Grade' OpenStack private cloud service - mmastrac
http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-offers-chuck-norris-grade-openstack-private-cloud-service-7000029406/
======
mmastrac
What Canonical appears to be offering here is a service where they will
monitor and support OpenStack running on a physical machine that you have
running in a datacenter somewhere, for the tune of about $0.60/hr.

Does anyone know how to compare this with equivalent AWS costs? I don't
actually know how much it would cost for me to purchase and host a server of
my own in a datacenter somewhere.

EDIT: to answer my own question, it looks like I could lease a reasonably-
high-powered Intel server from iWeb for $249 w/32 GB RAM [1]. If you add this
to the cost from Canonical, it will end up at approximately $1.00/hr, which
would be the equivalent of roughly four m3.xlarge from EC2 (but EC2 would
offer about 2x the total memory). I don't know how many EC2 compute units that
server would be equivalent to, however.

[1] [http://iweb.com/dedicated-server](http://iweb.com/dedicated-server)

